# Finally.............



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have not been in this section for quite some time......ROTFL.

Attached are some pictures of some coin/key trays that have been 'work in progress' for a while.

Final sanding today and a coat of grape seed oil.

A couple of ladies at work said they would like one so I will see how well received they are on Monday..

Two are of Mountain Ash and the third one is from an off cut from an IKea kitchen top that I used on an earlier project. Not sure of the species.

The ellipse bowls were made with tho Oak Park template and the oval one is from a template I made myself.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

came out very nicely James...
but what's up w/ the break neck speeds???


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Nicely done James. I see they are the first of your pics of 2015 too....


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

stick486 said:


> came out very nicely james...
> But what's up w/ the break neck speeds???


lol


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi James,

Very nicely done.



Graham.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice work James


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nicely done James


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

well done James.... 

getting the new year off to a proper start


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Good looking trays, James.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Precious job!!!
Sid


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Very nice work James! Thanks for posting. And thanks for all of your help, and advise that
You have given to all of us.

Ellery Becnel


----------



## jody495 (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice. I make a lot of bowls with my plunge router also. You put a lot of work into them. Good job.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very attractive, James. Another thing to go on my list of things to learn how to do. Jim


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Very nice James. I can't imagine the recipients not liking them.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Nicely done, James.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Nicely done ,James, they are fun to make ,but a lot of hard work and sanding. Make a lot of chips at the ole drill press too. Also a good way to use up scraps and glue shorts together to laminate up blanks. Making your own templates is the way to go,that way you can size them to fit the blanks and be creative at the same time. When they are done others really like them. 

Good work,I don't know how you find shop time with all you do here on the forum, that time is appreciated by all too. 

Good Job,

Herb


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

This is very nice looking. I too want to thank you and all of the many that post so many of their nice work they do. 
Allen


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice one James they look great.


----------



## MLH Services (Nov 15, 2014)

*Nice work*

Excellent project


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Good job, James. You can have my share of any sanding to be done.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

James, very nice. I'm not familiar with grape seed oil as a finish. Why did you choose it over other finishes? I'm always "finish challenged" and constantly looking for new ways to avoid destroying what i work so hard to create.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*grape seed oil.*

Hi Barry, a couple of years ago, I undertook a wood working course with professional wood worker.

He recommended Grape seed oil as a food safe finish for projects and I have been using that ever since.

I made the attached Sushi board. I call it a sushi board and not a chopping board as I do not want anyone to take a knife near it....LOL

All made with hand tools except using a dovetail cutter in a router to cut the slot for the runners. The runners were hand made using a plane.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

OOwh, that is purty, James, Looks like douglas fir on the out sides and maple in the center,with paduak or bloodwood stripes, but I'm probably wrong.
Herb


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Close, but no cigar, Herb.

Old forest "Douglas Fir", then Jarrah than (from memory) Silky Oak in the center.

Runners are Jarrah (Eucalyptus marginata).

I truly regard it as the best wood work I have ever done......


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

James, if my work is ever half that good I'll be proud. Great looking stuff!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have never heard of Silky Oak, but it sure is beautiful, I have used a lot of Old Growth DF over the years for trim and cabinets , never get tired of it. In the old houses here that was a main flooring material in years past. And if an old house is torn down the beams, studs and siding were all old growth douglas fir.
Herb


----------

